# Any Pere Marquette Reports?



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Headed up next weekend with the wife. Does anyone know if there are a fair amount of fish throughout the system yet? In my limited experience, when the river is warm and clear the fish tend to shoot right up to the flies-only water. We'll be fishing closer to Branch.


----------



## Rando Wilson (Jul 4, 2020)

piscatorial warrior said:


> Headed up next weekend with the wife. Does anyone know if there are a fair amount of fish throughout the system yet? In my limited experience, when the river is warm and clear the fish tend to shoot right up to the flies-only water. We'll be fishing closer to Branch.


Bbt just put up a fairly new report, start there


----------



## Woodmike111 (8 mo ago)

Yep my neck of the woods. From Ludington in p.m. lake salmon fisherman still catching salmon across the badger ferry vessel jigging , and trolling. In the p.m. river salmon are all the way up , and on the beds. Pentwater salmon the same with salmon doing their thing on the beds . Lots of backwoods " riff raff" snagging , and looting abandoned vehicles . Always lock your doors, and be as near your vehicle as you can. These mutants target us fisherman along the riverbanks. Be safe


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

I have a report. Buddy is camping there this week and says it's busier than he has ever seen it. They have been floating he also said never seen so many boats. Fish that are around are mostly stale and not biting. Snaggers on every bend. 
We were gonna camp there for 5 days but already pulled the plug. It's deflating trying to do it right but the fish are being attacked so hard they won't play.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodmike111 (8 mo ago)

deagansdad1 said:


> I have a report. Buddy is camping there this week and says it's busier than he has ever seen it. They have been floating he also said never seen so many boats. Fish that are around are mostly stale and not biting. Snaggers on every bend.
> We were gonna camp there for 5 days but already pulled the plug. It's deflating trying to do it right but the fish are being attacked so hard they won't play.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


And that is an accurate report . Fish aren't on the bite due to the biological change more concentrating on spawning. They just don't typically feed at the 4 year mark.


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

They will eat skein. Not when they are being bombarded by the grand rapids flossing brigade at every hole.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## bansheejoel (Oct 15, 2009)

Woodmike111 said:


> And that is an accurate report . Fish aren't on the bite due to the biological change more concentrating on spawning. They just don't typically feed at the 4 year mark.


Not true. Kings absolutely will bite in the rivers lol


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

deagansdad1 said:


> I have a report. Buddy is camping there this week and says it's busier than he has ever seen it. They have been floating he also said never seen so many boats. Fish that are around are mostly stale and not biting. Snaggers on every bend.


So, stay home you say? lol


----------



## TrailMarker (Dec 8, 2012)

Nostromo said:


> So, stay home you say? lol


Stay home and save some fish lives! I was checking out this thread because we are spending a week starting next weekend up in the NW corridor. We sometimes hit the PM, Big Man, local lakes, Tippy Dam Pond...will report back.

Can't stay home, I promised my family a vacation away from me


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Not at all am I saying that. Jus may wanna switch gears. I used to be ok with combat fishing but not anymore. Not worth the headache. If you are ok with running them long leaders there are plenty of fish to feed in there I'm jus not into that anymore. 
We upgraded from rustic in snag city to a campground with power, shower and a fish cleaning station. Taking the boat to get some solitude. 

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodmike111 (8 mo ago)

bansheejoel said:


> Not true. Kings absolutely will bite in the rivers lol


Well from aggressive behaviour , and territorial disputes .yes they will


----------



## bansheejoel (Oct 15, 2009)

Woodmike111 said:


> Well from aggressive behaviour , and territorial disputes .yes they will


Definitely agree with that statement


----------



## mdj (Oct 1, 2005)

deagansdad1 said:


> I have a report. Buddy is camping there this week and says it's busier than he has ever seen it. They have been floating he also said never seen so many boats. Fish that are around are mostly stale and not biting. Snaggers on every bend.
> We were gonna camp there for 5 days but already pulled the plug. It's deflating trying to do it right but the fish are being attacked so hard they won't play.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


This is extremely accurate. Never seen so many boats midweek on the river. Fish are there, they are getting a little stale, but if you get lucky and get the right hole, the bite was very good. But if you didn't, and got the wrong rotation, you're just gonna see boats...alot of boats. 
I had planned on staying longer, but getting to the river at 5:40 just to try to get a hole became workman like. 
Don't get me wrong, everyone has a right to fish, just a heads up it's extremely busy, if I wanted to combat fish, I'd hit a dam. 
Another rant...never seen so many "guides" as well. I guess there's plenty of people willing to pay and it shows.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

mdj said:


> This is extremely accurate. Never seen so many boats midweek on the river. Fish are there, they are getting a little stale, but if you get lucky and get the right hole, the bite was very good. But if you didn't, and got the wrong rotation, you're just gonna see boats...alot of boats.
> I had planned on staying longer, but getting to the river at 5:40 just to try to get a hole became workman like.
> Don't get me wrong, everyone has a right to fish, just a heads up it's extremely busy, if I wanted to combat fish, I'd hit a dam.
> Another rant...never seen so many "guides" as well. I guess there's plenty of people willing to pay and it shows.


Crazy how many guides there are. I'm shocked that so many ppl are willing to drop 450 bucks for a guided trip to go floss fish.


----------



## Rando Wilson (Jul 4, 2020)

Matt3ddsteel said:


> Crazy how many guides there are. I'm shocked that so many ppl are willing to drop 450 bucks for a guided trip to go floss fish.


100%, that system has been whored out so much since the special needs water attracted so much attention. And that has effected the entire watershed. Even late-summer with no hatch going on, or mid February you cannot find a bit of solitude. "Guides" that solely operate September and october are the guys that REALLY know how to fish. Everyone complains that we dont have enough new people getting involved in fishing are crazy or dont visit the right spots! Seems to me since YouTube and facebook ive seen more of my off the beaten track locations exploited than ever before. I hope the kids go back to tik tok, go fish, farmers only, Fortnite and call of duty. Dnr will continue to pull enough money out of every else to keep the resource thriving.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

I’m up now. fished quite a few different rivers. Lots of fish in all of them but seems like the bite is early morning for a Hour and shuts down. I’ve only bobbed skein. It’s been 2-3 fish a morning. This warm weather is not helping a thing.


----------



## Rando Wilson (Jul 4, 2020)

Yeah, if the water was colder they would REALLY be biting good.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Woodmike111 said:


> Yep my neck of the woods. From Ludington in p.m. lake salmon fisherman still catching salmon across the badger ferry vessel jigging , and trolling. In the p.m. river salmon are all the way up , and on the beds. Pentwater salmon the same with salmon doing their thing on the beds . Lots of backwoods " riff raff" snagging , and looting abandoned vehicles . Always lock your doors, and be as near your vehicle as you can. These mutants target us fisherman along the riverbanks. Be safe


******* mutants!!!!!!!!


----------



## 231angler (4 mo ago)

P.m river slammed busy, fish are in there though, if ya can get em to bite thunder sticks better than skien w water temps


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

I usually don't go this early, so maybe I've been lucky enough to miss most of the crowds. Then again, I haven't gone in the last 3 years, so things may have gotten worse. At either rate, I am poring over topo maps seeking alternatives to the well-known places. Having a plan B, and C Just might help me put the wife on her first big fish ever and maybe even fill a few canning jars. I hope I hope I hope.


----------

